# Christmas messages!



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi everyone...............thought I'd start this one off and wish you all a very happy Christmas and a happy new year!

For all of those who will celebrate this year with their new family, have a fantastic time, it is so magical.

For all of those who are still waiting or going through the process, 2007 is a new year, a new start.

Love & peace to you all.

Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Wishing you all a wonderful Christmas and a great New Year!!


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

You are lovely Andrea... have a wonderful Christmas and New Year...  I will get around to replying to your email very soon - apologies for being lax, although I know you completely understand.

Lots of love, C xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Well done Andrea,
A very happy Christmas to everyone,, here's to loads of good news in the New Year!! whatever stage you are at.
Love JD x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Have a lovely xmas everyone ​
pam xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

*WISHING EVERYONE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A SUPER DUPER NEW YEAR !*

Lots of Love and Best wishes for lots of happiness and good health in 2007

Ever & baby Boo x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Merry Christmas Everyone! ​
Wishing you all a very merry christmas and a happy new year, with best wishes for a happy and healthy 2007.

Love
Karen x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Wishing everyone a wonderful Christmas and Peace, Joy and Love in 2007​
Much love,

magenta xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone.

Heres to 2007 bringing more good news.
Love
OT x


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi there,

Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year to everyone.


It has been a long time since I have logged on , but I have been following your news.

I shall be thinking of those who are having their first Xmas with their little ones and particularly those of us who are still waiting for that special news. 

Hope 2007 brings all that we wish for.

Love from 
G


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

wishing everybody a lovely xmas and a very happy 2007     
love caseyxxxxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Ladies 

wishing you all a Happy Christmas and a peaceful New Year

let's hope we have lots more "new families" next year to carry on this amazing thread

love to all

LB
X


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

A very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone on the Adoption and Fostering board.
I hope everyone gets what they are hoping for in the New Year.

 Lots of Love K + L


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*Merry Christmas to you all!!*
2007 is going to be a fab year for us all!

lots of love    

kj x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Wishing you all a Very merry Christmas  

May all the new families have a wonderful Christmas with their long awaited children, and the girls and boys still waiting , I hope that 2007 with make you live the dream you have had for so long 

Have a wonderful Christmas and a Very Happy 2007

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

to you all

Hoping & Praying that




























brings all that you wish for

love 
suzie xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL.NADOLIG LLAWEN I CHI!​
      

LOVE
WELSHY AND STEVE XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Wishing you all a fab Christmas, hope all your dreams come true in 2007.

Fiona


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Have been away but just checking in to say Happy Christmas and a great 2007 to you all.

Katie


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Wishing each and every one of you a very, very Happy Christmas and may 2007 bring you everything you wish for.

With lots of love from
Lauren, dh & Daisy xxxxx


----------

